# Woo hoo



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

finally got my hair re cut and dyed what do you guys think


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i love it! ive all ways wanted mine pink


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Carley I love the pink too It faded out and I've been dying to have it back 
OMG my Monroe piercing looks like a booger in the first pic lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love it! your hair is awesome ......... umm and yea it looks like a booger!!! lollllll


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Ronnie  OMG that dang piercing


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lookin good!!! go blue next time! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Oz I was actually thinking about blue lol but it looks like your hair is moldy when it fades


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I do like it alot. It's very classy yet chic to me. Hahaha my grandpa always give me a hard time about my monroe... every time he comes in town he tries to flick it off my face!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you, ouch that's mean lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

one sexy momma! lol looks great! I'm too conservative now but when I was younger I can totally see me doing that! lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

You remind me of Brittany Murphy but waaaay prettier lol  Luvin it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You look beautiful darling!  When I went to Cali I tried to bleach my black hair and then dye it a wine red.... it came out HOT PINK! haha It was fun while I was there but when I got home I had my stylist fix it. Pink tips are one thing but not your whole head! LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Woah wah we wa! Very Nice!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice! Whenever I dye my hair it's just .... brown. LOL. 

One day I'll get some color going on in there, love it!! Did they curl it, it looks curled!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

u got ya hair did


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

very cute, I love the cut.. layered? Ive cut my hair off while i was prego, still waiting for it to grow out  lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Thanks Carley I love the pink too It faded out and I've been dying to have it back
> OMG my Monroe piercing looks like a booger in the first pic lol.


booger girl.....hey whatcha doing...lol! Love the hair and the booger piercing also...lol!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys I love how she cut it. I have a friend that just graduated beauty school and she does it for me.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the all blonde look!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> I love the all blonde look!!


Awww you don't like my pink? I'm lovin it


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

the pink looks good on ya


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why thank you


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

um YES!!! nice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> um YES!!! nice


Thanks this is the first time in forever that I'm actually happy with a cut


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your hair girl!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

you look beautiful. love the color and the piercings. i'm a guy i not into colored on myself but i love it on women. i got 2 ft long dreads myself.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> you look beautiful. love the color and the piercings. i'm a guy i not into colored on myself but i love it on women. i got 2 ft long dreads myself.


That's awesome right on! PICS?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

the hair is nice enough I suppose, but the bugger piercing --not a fan.....lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> the hair is nice enough I suppose, but the bugger piercing --not a fan.....lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Whoa look who's a sexy momma! I like it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl


----------

